# RIPS FED - 6.990 @ 192.74mph



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## NATEDG (Jul 28, 2010)

Holy sh#t, bloody awesome Rob, congratulations mate, has been a long time coming but you got there in the end:clap::clap::clap:

Now you have to park the FED up, get into the V8 beast and really twist some noses out of joint:thumbsup:

Nate


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

HUGE "well done" to Robbie and the RIPS team!

Congrats!:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Bolle (Feb 8, 2005)

Congratulations


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Congrats on an awesome achievement and time:thumbsup::clap:


----------



## madandy (Jun 6, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## GTR H (Jan 6, 2012)

hell yea!! what a beast


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

An awesome acheivement .


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Well done dude  - awesome 
6's feel quick don't they


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Awesome Rob , welcome to the same club as JB.......


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

JB doesn't have a 6s RB yet


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Ooh Lith, 

You are a tosser at times  


Lith said:


> JB doesn't have a 6s RB yet


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

But nor does Rob have a full body shell to push through the air, we are in this together Japs power rules!!!!!!


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

well done guys mental speed


----------



## regal (Oct 3, 2005)

well done !:thumbsup:


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

trackday addict said:


> Ooh Lith,
> 
> You are a tosser at times


Baha  I figured I can't hurt the feelings of someone with a 7s car and a 6s car too much, certainly wasn't meant in that nature


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Awesome!!is it time now to stick a body shell on it and run with the Supras and 350z, and JB's GTS-t?


----------



## Heat Treatments (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi Rob

Congrats on the run,looked & sounded real good from were i was standing,the way it left i could see it was going to be a good one:smokin:

Cheers
Reece.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Thanks everyone, I apreciate you comming over to say gidday to Reece, and yes JB, 6s do feel ****n mental, I'll get details and videos up a.s.a.p

Robbie.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Thanks everyone, I apreciate you comming over to say gidday to Reece, and yes JB, 6s do feel ****n mental, I'll get details and videos up a.s.a.p
> 
> Robbie.


Need to update your sig rob


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

I was there to witness the 6.990s run. What a show down it was. 

I happen to be right by Rob just over the timber fence when he and the dragster were being weighed after the 7.07s run and a photographer congratulated Rob with the words, "so close Rob", I guess referring to a a 6s pass. To this Rob replied, "oh we'll get there."

And get he did in his very next run. Congrats to Rob. 

To top it all off, the rain came down right during Rob's weigh in after his 6.990s run. Great timing.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

RIPS Nationals compilation 6.99 @ 192.7mph - YouTube


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Chipping away at the times run by run, the engine sounds so sweet and then there it is, a 6s pass. Well done!


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Great video Rob and terrific driving. I just love the sound of that engine.


.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

RIPS FED against EVIL II 7.06 to a 6.6 - YouTube

RIPS FED 7.06 on 30psi - YouTube


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Are you sure those front tyres are thin enough??:chuckle:

Can you explain a bit more about the first run and why you got asked to move back and then come in again on both runs? I couldn't see that anything was wrong with your positioning.



.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Ludders said:


> Are you sure those front tyres are thin enough??:chuckle:


They hardly touch the ground anyway mate, its all good. 



Ludders said:


> Can you explain a bit more about the first run and why you got asked to move back and then come in again on both runs? I couldn't see that anything was wrong with your positioning.


On the 7.06 run there was a problem with the lights, you can see the prestage lights come on then the red light, they backed me up and the starter asked for a re-set then I came in again and you can see the pre-stage and full stage lights all on together.

On the run against the 32 roadster I came into full stage before she had come into pre-stage.
At Meremere they have a rule that you have to both be in pre-stage before either can go into full stage, I must have just crept forward a fraction too far, it definatly wasn't intentional because there was nothing for me to gain by doing it and if you do it twice in a row you are disqualified.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Here's the 6.99 from a camera mounted on the plenim, hence the sound.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwCweTxkiYE


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Here's the 6.99 from a camera mounted on the plenim, hence the sound.
> http://www.youtube.com/my_videos?feature=mhee


No videos were found.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

I edited the length of the video, maybe thats why it didn't show, I changed the link in my above post and here it is again:

RIPS FED 6.99 @ 192.7mph, worlds quickest and fastest RB - YouTube


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Put that engine in a box and send it me when your done


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Marky_GTSt said:


> Put that engine in a box and send it me when your done


Hahaha, we have 1 more meeting to go and we're going to wind her up some more and see if we can get a 6.8 from it.

We are up just over 1500hp now and we rev it to 10,000rpm, how it stays together with the stock block, crank, cradle and mains bolts etc is beyond me. 

If we don't come home with a "seperated" crankshaft or big holes in the side of the block after the next outing where we'll up the power at least another 100-150hp and rev it higher to go for 200mph, get back to me, lol.

Rob.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

So if I put an RB engine in a go-kart and somehow beat this time, I will then have the fastest and quickest RB in the world?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Nigel-Power said:


> So if I put an RB engine in a go-kart and somehow beat this time, I will then have the fastest and quickest RB in the world?



Yep if you beat the ET and mph......best of luck to you, saying and doing are 2 totally different things :thumbsup:


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

Congratulations.
It looks like there is lots of steering to be doing and whats with the jump at the end of the track.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

That's mind-blowingly quick


Well done Rob


:bowdown1:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

David said:


> Congratulations.
> It looks like there is lots of steering to be doing and whats with the jump at the end of the track.


Its a busy ride compared to most drag strips I'm sure.

The Aussie boys come over here from their perfectly flat, smooth and sticky strips and shit themselves at just how bad our track is by comparison, they all agree we'd drop a 10th or 2 at least over there.

The guys faster than me lift the wheels a decent amount 3 or 4 times during a run just from the jumps so the front wheels don't do much other than hold the car up when your stationary, lol.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

I woozy whenever I watch the nitro guys race there, I've seen a mid-5 at >420kph run there and it honestly should have been all the proof in the world that the guy driving either needed serious help or should be racing a pod racer on tattoine.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

What do you mean? the bumps/jumps are character building :chuckle:

Check out 2:28 and 3:10 :bowdown1:

highlights from the 44th NZ Drag Racing Nationals Fram autolite dragway - YouTube


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Well done Rob, 
What took you so long ?


The problem with "labels" is they should be correct

Worlds quickest and fastest RB of any kind in any car 6.99 and 192mph


Didnt rockets car run over 200 mph often ?

You need to add "in the 1/4" somewhere maybe so people dont get confused

PS
what would that time equate to in Oz on a good grippy track ?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Well done Rob, what took you so long ?


I was busy "searching" for how to do it because I was too scared to ask you directly on a new thread, took me bloody ages, but after sifting through 1000s of threads I finally found a post on exactly what we neded to do :chuckle:




GT-R Glenn said:


> You need to add "in the 1/4" somewhere maybe so people dont get confused


Thanks but I'm pretty sure there won't be any confusion over what it means.



GT-R Glenn said:


> what would that time equate to in Oz on a good grippy track ?


The Aussie guys that run similar times at home came here and were all 2-3 10ths slower than they usually run so maybe 6.7 to 6.8 / 200mph on a real good run.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Not taking anything away from your effort Rob....But don't Mines hold the record for the fastest RB? (Top Speed Run) might pay to put 1/4 mile in there somewhere.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

In drags there are 2 seperate records, one for ET and one for mph, I thought it was pretty obvious that my car is a drag car and the records would apply to that.

But...................check sig now.


----------



## Jimefam (Apr 30, 2011)

Outstanding achievement Rob! Would you mind posting the incrementals and the race weight? What trans do you use? Thanks


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

As weighed at the end of the run 1978lb, trans is a 2 speed powerglide.

I don't have the 6.99 slip with me but the previous 7.06 done on 30psi went like this:

60ft 1.05
1/8 4.47 @ 155mph
1/4 7.06 @ 189mph


----------



## Jimefam (Apr 30, 2011)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> As weighed at the end of the run 1978lb, trans is a 2 speed powerglide.
> 
> I don't have the 6.99 slip with me but the previous 7.06 done on 30psi went like this:
> 
> ...


Wow that is lighter than I thought. Great 1/8th time as well I'd be doing exceedingly well to run within 4 tenths of that in the S13. What are your 60' like?


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

You quoted him saying 1.05


----------



## Jimefam (Apr 30, 2011)

Lith said:


> You quoted him saying 1.05


Lol I must be more tired than I imagined it's almost 4am here. Thanks for the catch and again amazing times rob.


----------



## GTR H (Jan 6, 2012)

hey rips what fuel do you run ??? Also do you think youd be any quicker with a 2jz ??? just always wondered... Awesome acheivment watched the video wish i was there to see!!!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

GTR H said:


> hey rips what fuel do you run ??? Also do you think youd be any quicker with a 2jz ??? just always wondered... Awesome acheivment watched the video wish i was there to see!!!


Q16, There are plenty of 2jz's out there making more power than the engine we have in the fed but power is not really the issue, its USING the power.

I think for what it has (or more what it doesn't have), the engine in it is doing pretty well.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

RIPS FED 6.99 @ 192.7 mph worlds quickest and fastest RB part 1 - YouTube

RIPS FED 6.99 part 2: drive back after the 6 - YouTube


----------



## Jimefam (Apr 30, 2011)

Awesome videos I specially enjoyed the drive back one I can imagine just how pumped you must have been definitely a great idea to drive it back.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

RIPS FED Dragster rb30det New PB [email protected] 192 World's fastest and Quickest RB Powered Drag car - YouTube


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

[email protected] M/S said:


> But nor does Rob have a full body shell to push through the air, we are in this together Japs power rules!!!!!!


Jap power sure does make the V8 boys worried :clap:

I'm not sure that a dragster is very aerodynamic, there's alot of open areas and restrictions where a full body can be made pretty smooth and "slippery" but without a wind tunnel we can't compare.

How do you think project gtst would go on a 10.5 inch tyre and with a 2 speed transmission? 

Rob


----------



## simon tompkins (Aug 14, 2005)

congrats mate you just keep pushing the envelope of the rb engine,well done to you and your team





simon


----------



## Swobber (Oct 8, 2006)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> RIPS FED 6.99 @ 192.7 mph worlds quickest and fastest RB part 1 - YouTube
> 
> RIPS FED 6.99 part 2: drive back after the 6 - YouTube


A 6 in a steam train  

Love it!


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

simon tompkins said:


> congrats mate you just keep pushing the envelope of the rb engine,well done to you and your team


The hard case thing about this one is I'm not sure if he is, I'm sure he can comment - but the way I had it in my head this motor is the same spec as the one he had in the 240Z, its not one of their top spec motors and could strictly speaking be yanked out of the FED and put into a street car and drive fine.

What the run shows is the combination of its power delivery, chassis setup and madman behind the wheel are up to the task of doing a 6 at >190mph - the only other RB powered vehicles I know of trapping over 190mph was Heat Treatments at around 191mph, and HKS at around 193-194mph (in the 180SX). Some very very good company


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Lith said:


> The hard case thing about this one is I'm not sure if he is, I'm sure he can comment - but the way I had it in my head this motor is the same spec as the one he had in the 240Z, its not one of their top spec motors and could strictly speaking be yanked out of the FED and put into a street car and drive fine.


The motor is the exact same spec as it came out of the 240z and perfectly streetable, it still has the same 5 year old cams which are just off the shelf tomei, a stock block, stock crank, stock cradle, stock used 10mm mains bolts, 11mm head studs etc.

The main thing I can't believe is the rpm it tollerates with the bottom end being stock other than the pistons and rods, who ever would have thought it would hold together at around 1500hp and 10,000rpm? not me thats for sure.

We could EASILY build a much stronger bottom end, dry sump it, install a much better cylinder head, add a turbo in keeping with the size most guys would be running 6s with and make considerably more power but untill I blow the ass out of the motor I have I see no point, we struggle to use the power the motor makes now.

The next goal is 6.7 to 6.8 @ 200mph with the same motor in the same spec with the same turbo, we just need to MAKE it rev to 10,500 wether it wants to or not, that will be done with less wing drag, more boost and more NOS if reqd and if that doesn't work we'll go to a slightly taller diff gear and load the motor more.


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

Congrats Rob,awesome work. That is almost an airplane lol


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

Top work Rob, how long till 5's are the norm?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

well it took 3 years and alot of money and time from quite a few people to get from 7s to 6s and I'd say it would take another 3-4 years *IF* I had the money to get to the 5s, so for me, 5s won't be the norm any time soon.


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

LOL never say never 

How much power would you need to put the FED into the 5's?

Assuming you could put the power down that is.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

I don't pretend to know the first thing about drag racing Rob, but money aside, a transmission with more than two gears would no doubt net a better time?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

For sure sub boy, all the real quick import powered cars run liberty or similar 5 speed transmissions, you need ALOT of torque to pull hard with a 2 speed thats why alot of the big turbo V8s get away with using them.

Max boost, My chassis wouldn't be suitable for 5s, but in the right chassis I'd say most guys would be up around 2500-3000hp to get into the 5s.


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

3000hp? Jesus


----------



## NATEDG (Jul 28, 2010)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> My chassis wouldn't be suitable for 5s, but in the right chassis I'd say most guys would be up around 2500-3000hp to get into the 5s.


In saying that do you have any progress on the V8 chassis???

Nate


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Max Boost said:


> 3000hp? Jesus


Maybe a SVM R35 engine would do the trick if we give them a little more testing time? :chuckle:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

NATEDG said:


> In saying that do you have any progress on the V8 chassis???
> 
> Nate


Not alot, we've put all our time/money into the FED lately and we have 1 meeting left to go, then I'll decide what the plan of attack is for the VK56 RED.


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

We wouldnt even bother trying - lol - why would we ?
The cars are chalk & cheese as you well know mate

Why dont you buy a cheap GTST or GTR chassis & throw your running gear in from the FED & run 6's out of the box ?




R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Jap power sure does make the V8 boys worried :clap:
> 
> I'm not sure that a dragster is very aerodynamic, there's alot of open areas and restrictions where a full body can be made pretty smooth and "slippery" but without a wind tunnel we can't compare.
> 
> ...


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

trackday addict said:


> We wouldnt even bother trying - lol - why would we ?


My point exactly, people "presume" that because we use a front engined dragster chassis its EASY to run the times we have and it doesn't require alot of power, I'm sure you'd agree (your above comment confirms that its laughable really) if you put a 2 speed auto and 10.5 inch tyres on your GTSt it would run slower than it does now and we both know full well if I put your transmission and rear tyres on the FED it would run quicker, its just common sense and not taking anything away from either car.



trackday addict said:


> Why dont you buy a cheap GTST or GTR chassis & throw your running gear in from the FED & run 6's out of the box ?


Because I don't have a bottomless pit of money and 6s "out of the box" would be dreaming but given your GTSt and some time I'd say we'd be getting pretty close. 

Serious question.......whats your GTSt weigh and whats its best 60ft?


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

- love you really 

60 foot i think !! (dont shoot me as has been a while ie/ 2010) was 1.12 
weight was around 1280 kgs from memory


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

trackday addict said:


> - love you really


Love you too mate, fact is we BOTH know its not easy to do what EITHER of us have done in any of the cars we've run recently, we've just gone about it in different ways.



trackday addict said:


> 60 foot i think !! (dont shoot me as has been a while ie/ 2010) was 1.12 weight was around 1280 kgs from memory


Looks like the power used there is much the same as we used in the 240z to get 7.8s @ 178mph (240z was 1350kg and dirty old TH400 auto, with a best 60ft of 1.25 due to crap chassis)

You not going to push the RB's any further then?


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

I'm sure we will at some stage Rob but it's the usual challenge of time and money!
All effort into the Zed now and Zed 2 hasn't even started in earnest yet.
Would love to get the "old girl" out again.
She has a lot of character for sure ie/ wheels up high and chassis twist every gear change. I'm sure given a full season or two and a few tweaks we could get her down to 7.2's. Maybe in a couple of years.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

trackday addict said:


> Maybe in a couple of years.


You might as well hook the motor out and send the rest over here for a season or 2 then :chuckle:


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

:chuckle: - worth the wait and we have all the time in the world


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

I really can't imagine a car doing the 1/4 in less than 7secs. Have you tried it without a helmet on? would make a funny YouTube video.

Congrats anyway. The only time I've ever seen something move as fast was my cat when I gave it a balloon to play with.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

JTJUDGE said:


> I really can't imagine a car doing the 1/4 in less than 7secs.


I think its possible, the dragsters are not as aerodynamic as people might think, if the 60ft is there and the weight is right running a suitable full bodied car wouldn't pose the main problem in getting a 6 with the FED engine.

There's a full bodied import car here who weighs 100kg more than the FED, he's running the same sort of power as us but with a 5 speed liberty (no slider clutch at this stage) and 14in wide tyres, he's also run 6.99 but at slightly higher mph (197) 

When we compared time slips, his 4-5 mph gain was made between 330 and 660ft right where he was going through 2-3 gears as aposed to me already being in top gear, he also had 1 more gear to pull after 1/2 track where I did not and we put on almost identicle mph from 1/2 track.

With lots of ratio's to keep the motor on the boil its far easier to accellerate quickly, if we put a 2 speed auto in his car its ETs would fall away big time I'm sure.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Nissan powered records look like they are set to topple soon, Scott Porter did a 6.48 in his VQ35 turbo Skyline drag car last weekend with his "get used to the car" motor, apparently has a monster motor in the hangar waiting for him to be ready for the step up. Given that he has done <6.5 already, he's probably nearly ready 

Mark Jacobsen's RB32DET powered R35 drag car fired up yesterday too, so things are going to get very interesting.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

We went 6.63 with a boost cut @ a 1000ft last year running only 3 bar boost with JB,s Project Zed1, motors good for 4bar+.

Building a new car as well in the shop , newer technology , better spec and a 4.0ltr motor running at least 75mm compressor wheeled turbo's.......

I think I can see some big speeds and some low ET's coming along with Nissan powered cars


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

2.9 bar actually


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Yep, 2JZs reign has been hell convincing but the Nissans big 6s are getting ready ru take over


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Lith said:


> Mark Jacobsen's RB32DET powered R35 drag car fired up yesterday too, so things are going to get very interesting.


I'm just so happy we got the 6 out of the way first because there is no question with what he has my time won't stand for long, all power to him too I say, I hope it goes real well.

Tony or JB, what sort of whp do you reckon your motors are good for at 4 bar? must be WAY over 2000? and yeah looks like its going to be awesome in the next season or 2 and its going to be VERY interesting to see what jappa gets a 5 first


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

4Bar boost on the 3.5ltr motors using 72mm compressor wheel turbo's , maybe around 2000/2100bhp depends how agressive we tune the car. The 3.5 ltr motor's aren't very servicable at the track , we cant remove the sump easily, where as the the 4.0ltr motor will be the way forward thou , bottom end will be servicable without pulling the motor so we can keep an eye on the big end bearings a biger big end bearings as well.


A totally stock VQ35 cylinder head flows more than our full specced RB drag head, The VQ motor is so much more modern than the RB.

BTW Rob , I tune the motors , Tony just services the motors.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Pause at 0:38 looks alot like a 350z too, I spose at this stage of development they're all going to look similar.

Scott Porter - 6.48 @ 216mph - 2012 Sydney Jamboree - YouTube


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

[email protected] M/S said:


> 4Bar boost on the 3.5ltr motors using 72mm compressor wheel turbo's , maybe around 2000/2100bhp depends how agressive we tune the car.


Cool, I was meaning the 4.0's but didsn't make that clear sorry, seems the quickest 2jz guys are in the 2200-2300whp range and you should be right up there with them, gunna be awesome.




[email protected] M/S said:


> A totally stock VQ35 cylinder head flows more than our full specced RB drag head, The VQ motor is so much more modern than the RB.


As far as I know the VK56 V8 is basicly a big version of the VQ V6 and yes the heads and valve train look awesome by comparison to an RB, hopefully 2000hp shouldn't be too hard to get and be pretty easy on parts with the VK56's I plan to run next. 

The chassis I have regularly 60ftd in under a second and if we can get it around 850-900kg all up it should run similar times to you guys, I don't have the budget to run a smaller motor at the 2000hp+ level or to build a competitive door car so I'll have to stick with the long pointy things to get my fix.

Best of luck to everyone pushing deeper into the 6s.

Rob


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Yep, they call it a "G35" so I guess Skyline is the closest equivalent - its really just a generic drag car with features to try and look similar to a production car  

Will be very interesting to see how Jacobsen goes with the RB, +1 on being glad you did the 6 first - there can only be one first 6s RB so that'll never be rewritten  

I hope Godzilla MS the best success with the car though, awesome to see he's going for it with RB power to start with - it'd be fantastic to see it get near mid 6s with one, though these VR powered ones will be madness I suspect. Anyone else picking 6.2s will be run by the end of 2013?

Yes - good luck to everyone pushing the limits with these Nissans, respect to the lot of you... its awesome!!


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Pause at 0:38 looks alot like a 350z too, I spose at this stage of development they're all going to look similar.
> 
> Scott Porter - 6.48 @ 216mph - 2012 Sydney Jamboree - YouTube


Rob,

that's the same chassis as both of JB cars , built by Jim Geese @ Vanishing Point cars when he was in business, this car has a Infiniti front on it, back ends the same as Project Zeds.


----------

